# the hawk



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing it Mckee.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Design Mckee!

A hint: From the file menu in Inkscape, choose EXPORT BITMAP. This will create a .PNG image that you can post along with the PDF and people can see the design without having to download and open the PDF.


----------

